# tropica vs aquavitro vs ada



## Deano3 (6 Jan 2021)

looking for some fine tip tweezers and a upgrade from my ebay ones i know the ADA ones are very fine and great has anyone used the tropica or aquavitro brand tools ?

dean


----------



## SRP3006 (6 Jan 2021)

I've got the tropica fine tip tweezers. I like them, I upgraded from my cheap ones and they are much much better. Can't comment on ADA,


----------



## Deano3 (6 Jan 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> I've got the tropica fine tip tweezers. I like them, I upgraded from my cheap ones and they are much much better. Can't comment on ADA,


Ada ones are super fine and obviously will be great but the price tag 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (6 Jan 2021)

Did a completely blind test for fun once - 

Tropica and Seachem/Aquavitro ones are nice mid range price point tweezers much nicer to use than unbranded ones (unless you are really unbelievably lucky with the particular unbranded batch).

JBL are similar (the grip type ones are particularly good for thick stemmed bunches crypts).

ADA are another league or 2 above all the above. If you are in the U.S GLA are similar we found (Didn’t try their scissors though).


----------



## Nick potts (6 Jan 2021)

Siege said:


> ADA are another league or 2 above all the above. If you are in the U.S GLA are similar we found (Didn’t try their scissors though).



Genuinely interested, but what makes the ADA so much better? I have a few sets of tweezers and I am doing a lot more planting lately, but are the ADA 3-4x (based on price) better than say the Tropica that I currently.

I have been tempted recently but I always back out when I think of the price and the fact that I probably don't need them


----------



## Siege (6 Jan 2021)

They are forged in the middle of Mordor only under a full moon night, AND they stamp ADA on them.

cheers.

Steve.


PS. That and the fact they are sooooo nice to use!


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Jan 2021)

Siege said:


> They are forged in the middle of Mordor only under A full moon night, AND they stamp ADA on them.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> ...


I'm unsure about this but I've found their tweezers and spring scissors leagues above - I guess either buy once and keep performance or buy a couple of cheaper sets over the years.
The ADA sand flattener I'd disagree and thought it was a load of rubbish and fell apart where the blades are joined (electro fused?) to the stem.


----------



## Siege (6 Jan 2021)

Perhaps a cloud went over the moon that night???

I really like mine, it has a much finer edge than the others and was pleased I upgraded.

The only tool I struggle to tell the difference with out of the ADA range is the grip tweezers. They are nice but hard to justify the price increase unless you are getting them to ‘complete the set’.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Jan 2021)

I have quite a few tweezers, but only reach for one - 300mm ADA


----------



## Deano3 (6 Jan 2021)

if forged in the fires of Mount doom i need some , what size would you reccomend the large or xl ? As only want to buy one set and one set of scissors in future.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (6 Jan 2021)

Deano3 said:


> if forged in the fires of Mount doom i need some , what size would you reccomend the large or xl ? As only want to buy one set and one set of scissors in future.
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Haha, the eye has you! 😃

I think for most tanks the large at 27cm. I use those plus the medium at 21cm. Used the large ones for ages, they do everything. Only got the smaller 21cm ones recently. Nice for a carpet.

The large are good for just about everything unless you have a deep tank or nano then you will want the different Sizes.

ps.seriously though, you won’t regret it, they are that nice to use 😃


----------



## Deano3 (7 Jan 2021)

Siege said:


> Haha, the eye has you!
> 
> I think for most tanks the large at 27cm. I use those plus the medium at 21cm. Used the large ones for ages, they do everything. Only got the smaller 21cm ones recently. Nice for a carpet.
> 
> ...


It's the pro pincette large your talking about isnt it not the grip type ?

As for scissors i think will have to wait at them prices  i would hope they were forged in mordor one for each king 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (7 Jan 2021)

Deano3 said:


> As for scissors



I mainly use the small spring loaded, I have two pairs one ADA and another make I picked up from a member on here not sure what make they are but both as good as each other. all my other scissors I rarely use except when trimming carpet and even then I still use the small spring loaded for a good part of it as they are so easy to get the right angle without getting sore fingers.


----------



## CooKieS (7 Jan 2021)

hi, I have tried many tools (jbl proscape, non branded, tropica, flowgrow, and Ada), I do agree with @Siege 


Siege said:


> Did a completely blind test for fun once -
> 
> Tropica and Seachem/Aquavitro ones are nice mid range price point tweezers much nicer to use than unbranded ones (unless you are really unbelievably lucky with the particular unbranded batch).
> 
> ...



Actually got lucky and found my Ada pro wave scissors second hand , now looking to buying the pinsettes in L size to pair with it. I think these two + a nice spring scissor (like the tropica or jbl) is all you'll ever need.


----------



## Siege (7 Jan 2021)

Deano3 said:


> It's the pro pincette large your talking about isnt it not the grip type ?
> 
> As for scissors i think will have to wait at them prices  i would hope they were forged in mordor one for each king
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



They are the normal ones - 









						ADA Pro-Pinsettes L 270mm
					

ADA Pinsettes L 270mm They are the tweezers for professional use that focus on the spring strength, accuracy of tip part, and easy-to-handle




					www.aquariumgardens.co.uk
				




Have to agree with Zeus and Cookies above re scissors.


----------



## Deano3 (7 Jan 2021)

thanks everyone my birthday soon so think i am sorted  appreciate the input


----------

